# al mare (o quasi)



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2011)

L' ultima cicala stride
sulla scorza gialla dell'eucalipto
i bambini raccolgono pinòli
indispensabili per la galantina
un cane alano urla dall' inferriata
di una villa ormai disabitata
le ville furono costruite dai padri
ma i figli non le hanno volute
ci sarebbe spazio per centomila terremotati
di qui non si vede nemmeno la proda
se può chiamarsi così quell' ottanta per cento
ceduta in uso ai bagnini
e sarebbe eccessivo pretendervi
una pace alcionica
il mare è d'altronde infestato
mentre i rifiuti in totale
formano ondulate collinette plastiche
esaurite le siepi hanno avuto lo sfratto
i deliziosi figli della ruggine
gli scriccioli o reatini come spesso
li citano i poeti. E c'è anche qualche boccio
di magnolia l' etichetta di un pediatra
ma qui i bambini volano in bicicletta
e non hanno bisogno delle sue cure
Chi vuole respirare a grandi zaffate
la musa del nostro tempo la precarietà
può passare di qui senza affrettarsi
è il colpo secco quello che fa orrore
non già l' evanescenza il dolce afflato del nulla
Hic manebimus se vi piace non proprio
ottimamente ma il meglio sarebbe troppo simile
alla morte (e questa piace solo ai giovani).



Eugenio Montale
(quaderno di quattro anni)


----------

